

The Read Eval Print Lie - sedachv
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2011/01/read-eval-print-lie.html

======
jpr
How many languages have a REPL that gracefully handles class/type redefinition
at runtime? Even some dynamic languages (Python, I'm looking at you) fail at
this.

